# out of action for awhile



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Well guys (for those who may still care..lol) I am out of
action for a few weeks.I have been in the hospital since 
Dec. 30,they had to cut me open and remove my dang
gull bladder before it burst bile and stones everywhere
like somekind of grenade.They had to take it out the old
fashioned way with a big cut so Iam left with a good 8in
slice across my gut,and around 25 staples.5 hour opere-
ation and over 300 stones inside it!Twice the size of a
normal gull bladder.Interesting thing is,since my gull bladder 
was soo bad(the doctor said its the worst one hes seen in 
5yrs and he takes out 40 a week!!!)the pictures of it may 
grace a new medical book!  

Anyway,I just got home today and I have to take it easy
for about 2 weeks.The Doctor said I can't really do anything
like fishing untill I get the staples out next Monday so Iam 
pretty much out of it untill then.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

here's hoping you feel better soon and can get back out to what you love to do. Take it easy, the fish will still be there when you get there.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Greg

Im sorry to hear about that, get well soon mate...give me a call when you are up for some action.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang dood. Hope you recover soon! If you need anything....give me a shout.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

..." bile and stones everywhere"....

Man i always knew you were full of s___ ...LOL..sorry couldnt resist.

Greg, thats SUCKS man...hope you recover quickly and have no more issues like that .

Best wishes,
Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

At least you'll have a wicked cool scar to impress the ladies with, but you'll need to come up with a better story than that one  I don't know how the weather has been up there, but the timing could have been worse, as far as fishing is concerned. I'm sure the next week is going to be painful (emotionally) since you haven't been fishing in at least 10 days now. 

Good luck and start counting the hours...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Get better soon greg...eat lots of corn....


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Greg...glad to hear you're on the recovery side of things though....here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope for a quick recovery! My wife might have stones. Hope she does better than you or Ill never be able to fish!!!!!  Still owe her 4 boys. Dont know where Ill come up with that one!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Alot guys


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Greg, Take it easy and heal. The fish will be waiting for you when you are on your feet.

The Reels.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Was wondering where you were hiding. Glad to hear you got a handle on the problem, and hope you'll be back on the water soon.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is to a speedy recovery  I suppose it could have been worse...it could have been early spring when fishing starts to really kick in again! At least this way, you will be up and ready to go come spring time!
Marcia


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks again ALL!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

:and just as the shark was about to eat the little girl, I dove and snatched her from the jaws of sure death! Unfortunately, one of his teeth caught me in the side and well, you can see the scar for yourself. LOL 

Seriously, weren't you feeling pretty bad in the days that led up to this? My wife felt fine until one day she collappsed on the floor and screamed for me to call 911. When they got her G Bladder out they said it had ganggreen in it and wondered why she hadn't felt it sooner.

Get well soon.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

grge, didn't a massive mutant carp from summit cut you? or you could substitute carp for gang memeber!!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL guys Iam still working on the story I intend to tell....Iam
thinking something like a run in with armed guerrillas in the south
Brazilian bush whilst stalking carp and hunting Nazi's???I think it 
kind of gives the flavor of Alby Mangles/Tony Davies-Patrick with
a touch of Indiana Jones,.....sound pretty believeable?  


Mad,I didn't experience any trouble/pain 'directly' with the gull
bladder untill the night before I went to the hospital.For around
3yrs I would get this SERIOUS 'hartburn' every few months,which
was absoultly horrible.It was the type of pain that leaves you 
on the floor,unable to breath,and some cases crying like a little
girl!It would last for hours and hours.I never went to a doctor
because I just figured that this was what 'hartburn' was?And
the fact that It did go away in time and was not an everyday
thing.The week before I went to hospital I had 2 rather 'mild'
cases of this 'Hartburn' and then the night before I went in,
I had serious pain around my right shoulder which moved
down to my gut and then ended up staying put in the
position of the gull bladder.It turns out that my hartburn
episodes were really gull bladder attacks.It turns out
all these things are tied together?


----------

